# Has anyone else been watching her on MareStare?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been watching a particular barn frequently for a month and a half. Right now they have a friesian cross mare that is showing a lot of signs that she is very close to foaling. She is also at a high risk of a red bag delivery. 

Feel free to watch with me and hope for the best 

Premier Friesians Cam 1


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't seen her head yet; she's been hanging it over the back door lol. Gorgeous mare, though!

ETA: This is where my OCD comes out....I can't stand looking at the manure pile without getting the urge to pick it out :lol:


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

wish she'd move to the other side of the stall


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

she was on the other side of the stall when I made the thread (eating hay)... then she moved to the doors LOL


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

sunny...yes ive been checking on her progress for weeks now...i just read her recent changes....will be watching tonight too..


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to pick the stall out and add a bit more bedding uuuugh OCD sucks lol

TRR


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am guessing that the lack of bedding is because of her placenitis (uterine infection) and they want to reduce the amount of material in the stall that could cause more problems. That is my guess since the previous two mares that I watched had a thick layer of straw (frequently cleaned up) when they were close to foaling. Or they are totally out of straw from the maiden mare that went a month past her "due date" and the other mare that went more than 2 weeks past her due date (she is currently on Cam 2 with her foal)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish she'd move away from the wall that the camera is on. LoL. I can see the top view, left half of her body. LoL.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Camera 2 has their friesian mare and month old foal, born April 18.
Premier Friesians Cam 2

here are some screen shots that I saved from the event


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> I am guessing that the lack of bedding is because of her placenitis (uterine infection) and they want to reduce the amount of material in the stall that could cause more problems. That is my guess since the previous two mares that I watched had a thick layer of straw (frequently cleaned up) when they were close to foaling. Or they are totally out of straw from the maiden mare that went a month past her "due date" and the other mare that went more than 2 weeks past her due date (she is currently on Cam 2 with her foal)


 I would put grass hay down if I didn't have straw instead of bedding


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They also have sawdust in the ones that were recently born. They say you should have straw for 2 weeks. I would take dirty straw over sawdust. Maybe they don't know any better??


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

With both of the other mares I watched, when they were close to full term (especially the maiden mare who kept acting like she was going to go anytime and dropping cow pies on and off for several weeks), they would pick through the straw in the morning and again in the evening. Then every few days they would totally clean out all the bedding, even sweeping the floor to get it all and it was replaced by fresh, clean bedding. I watched often enough to notice (was rewarded by watching the maiden mare finally foal on April 25 at about 9:30am (she was due March 27). They do well to keep the stalls clean and tidy. But with a uterine infection, the bedding (or lack there of) might be the vet's orders. If that is the case, they may have a bale of straw just waiting until the moment her water breaks.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG, Look at how big that baby is now! Compared to it as a newborn. I'm looking at him all stretched out sleeping now and good lord! LoL. I want to go cuddy with him, he looks so stinking cute!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

she's scratching her butt on the door


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I watched one a few weeks ago (first one this foaling season) and they foaled out on sawdust, then as soon as bub was born, they were spreading straw on top. I imagine that it is so that they don't have to waste straw on the actual birth.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

from personal experience. straw is DISGUSTING! I dont put it down until the night they are foaling.. or as the baby is coming out. its incredibly hard to keep clean as poo sticks all over and pee just runs through to the bottom. I keep my babies on straw for the first few days than they get shavings as they are more sanitary. 

Just my experience.


no onto the mare.. she is biting her sides


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> I am guessing that the lack of bedding is because of her placenitis (uterine infection) and they want to reduce the amount of material in the stall that could cause more problems. That is my guess since the previous two mares that I watched had a thick layer of straw (frequently cleaned up) when they were close to foaling. Or they are totally out of straw from the maiden mare that went a month past her "due date" and the other mare that went more than 2 weeks past her due date (she is currently on Cam 2 with her foal)


 
Then they need to get the saw dust out of there and use good clean long stem straw. Not sure why anyone would foal out a mare on sawdust beeding of any kind.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I totally am calling them when she starts. I have always wanted to call lol.

ETA: Wonder if they are on here? Someone is cleaning the poop up...


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

they are picking it again


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I totally am calling them when she starts. I have always wanted to call lol.
> 
> ETA: Wonder if they are on here? Someone is cleaning the poop up...


 
i kinda wondered the same thing about the poop...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ugh I don't care how placid and pregnant a mare is, that is just plain dangerous. Tie her, or put her out. Don't pick with a loose horse in the box.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This is their normal stall cleaning time. Usually around 7am and 7pm


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Ugh I don't care how placid and pregnant a mare is, that is just plain dangerous. Tie her, or put her out. Don't pick with a loose horse in the box.


 
Do it all the time. Not hard when the horse is trained to stay out of your way.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> Do it all the time. Not hard when the horse is trained to stay out of your way.


 agreed. all my horses go to the feed corner when i step in and know to stand there while i clean. They are not allowed anywhere near the door.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe I am a lil paranoid, but with good reason. I have been kicked in the face, and I would not ever willingly put myself in a possible position to be kicked again. I would rather take an extra few minutes every stall than risk it again.


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh she moved and I saw her completely, she is stunning


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure, I'll watch.  Haven't seen a foal born in a few months, I'm in. When is she due?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

someone's putting straw in the stall!!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

*yes!! Shes adding straw!!!!*


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If I remember right, she is 343 days today. Here comes the straw!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Creepy. Maybe she's getting our comments telepathically.

****, she gets put in the stall and immediately pees in the straw! Maybe that's why they didn't want to put it in there. HaHaHa. Mares....


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Did anyone see if they first cleaned out the saw dust? Putting straw over sawdust dose not negate the problem with the sawdust. Might help a bit but it is still there and still a problem.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I am enjoying watching her.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

No tail wrap???


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Now that I finally got it to like me, I'm game.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Kind of looks like it is braided. I prefer using Ace bandages. They work great easy to put on and take off clean up well cost effective.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL you guys are making me laugh


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

she's doing the same thing my mare is doing tonight (who has been waxed for over 24 hours now) 

EATING AND DRIVING ME INSANE WITH WAIT!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it me or does it look like the foal has shifted more to the hind end?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't tell, she stands too close to the camera. But I am having fun watching the foal (I think it is a filly) licking the stall wall on Cam 2


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh this is so interesting! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

How do I get to Cam 2?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is Cam 2
Premier Friesians Cam 2


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor momma! She looks so uncomfortable laying there and the foal is moving around so much!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She seems to be breathing heavily to me


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree. Come out lil one!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I absolutely love MareStare!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ugh, It keeps freezing on me!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I pop up the barn alarm a few times a day, to see if anyone has any high or low alerts. Love watching them!


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

i was wondering what those two alert buttons were...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

It says im not authorized to use the alert buttons. What are they for?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know who is authorized to press the alarms, but if you go to the homepage of MareStare, and click "Barn Alarm," a separate window will pop up listing all the low and high alerts that are currently active. It's an easy and quick way to catch a mare about to foal.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Shes laying down....


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's going to town rubbing her bum on the post currently...


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

awwa she walked out!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I see they have straw down now; I wonder why they had shavings before and switched?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Fine shavings, if inhaled by the foal, can clog the nasal passages and the foal will die from suffocation.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like she is sleeping.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I imagine that they have shavings down normally, and put the straw down for her overnight in case she went and they didn't know.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Fine shavings, if inhaled by the foal, can clog the nasal passages and the foal will die from suffocation.


 Yes, I'm aware, but I thought a vet had told them to use the shavings because of her medical condition. Was curious why there was straw now when there wasn't yesterday.

Thanks Chiilaa, that makes sense.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What medical condition does she have?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

she's at risk for a red bag birth


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Yes, I'm aware, but I thought a vet had told them to use the shavings because of her medical condition. Was curious why there was straw now when there wasn't yesterday.
> 
> Thanks Chiilaa, that makes sense.


I was only guessing that to be the reason. They don't do a lot of tweets and I don't know why, but she did spend a couple days at the vet last week. The tweet that I had read about that said that Spree was at the vet until Sunday and so they had the babies on both cameras for the time. From reading the tweets that have been posted on occasion, I can tell you that Spree is owned by Foxglove Farms and is expecting a full sibling to last year's filly.

The owner's website: Home


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh gosh. If she does have a red bag birth(knock on wood), I hope they'll be there to help her.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Spree has placentitis

Veterinary Articles - Placentis in the Mare



> Separation of the placenta from the uterus also has implications for birth. In normal pregnancy, the placenta remains attached to the uterus allowing the foal to rupture the membranes at the cervical star.* If the placenta separates prematurely in the area adjacent to the cervix, the membranes may not rupture but will be delivered intact around the foal, a ‘red-bag’ delivery.* This premature placental separation, if unattended, will result in a stillbirth due to suffocation of the foal.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, gotcha. Thanks for the info!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

No foal yet but it's 6am where the farm is located. For me it's currently 9am.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And she waits to be taken out so they can clean her stall. Hope they make a twitter update if she has made more changes. Maybe she will have her milk in now


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like she has a door open now so she can do out.

That is a nice set up.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I've just signed on now for the first time... she's a pretty colour!
Is she eating her bedding, the naughty girl?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

They throw her hay on the floor. The darker looking bedding is her hay/breakfast


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> They throw her hay on the floor. The darker looking bedding is her hay/breakfast


Ah yes, I can see it now... :lol:

Thought I was going crazy for a minute, because I was watching like a hawk, but never saw anyone bringing any hay in! I must have been in the middle of a micro-nap.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I use oat straw and my broodmares think it is the next best thing to well really good horse treats.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> I use oat straw and my broodmares think it is the next best thing to well really good horse treats.


I used to use oat straw, and quickly had to switch to shavings... when I started stabling my mares overnight, they thought the bedding was for grazing, and tried their best to be sleeping on bare floor by morning.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

muumi said:


> I used to use oat straw, and quickly had to switch to shavings... when I started stabling my mares overnight, they thought the bedding was for grazing, and tried their best to be sleeping on bare floor by morning.


I only use it for the broodmares and will not beed a broodmare who is close to foaling on beeding like the other horses. They do eat it heck they will eat wheat straw too. However if you give them enough Alfalfa by the time they get that close to foaling they do not have enough room in there to eat it all with in the 10-12 hourse they maybe in. At least mine do not.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

shes in the same spot last night when i went to bed as now.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> I only use it for the broodmares and will not beed a broodmare who is close to foaling on beeding like the other horses. They do eat it heck they will eat wheat straw too. However if you give them enough Alfalfa by the time they get that close to foaling they do not have enough room in there to eat it all with in the 10-12 hourse they maybe in. At least mine do not.


Mine are not broodmares, just my riding horses, so shavings they get. I've never actually ever had a foal... but watching this sweet lady waddling around really makes me broody as hell! 

Anyway, why is shavings problematic for foals/births, and straw preferable? I've heard it a lot, but never found out why.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Is she looking a bit uncomfortable from time to time? Or is that just me?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Muumi - shavings can get caught in the foal's airways I believe, while they are still damp from being, well, wet.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Why is straw harmful for a red bag birth?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

They say her milk is better now...so hopefully either today or tonight! She does seem to be more uncomfortable when I just checked her.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I like seeing her laying down. Just wish there was more to it


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just pray she doesnt have any complications with red bag or anything..poor girl has had it rough


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She seems to be slightly sunken in on her sides near the tailhead


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope she has it tonight, I'm going to be gone all weekend and want to see the pretty baby!!! If she doesn't have it tonight she has to wait until sunday night or monday for me. She is so pretty


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

What causes a red bag delivery or makes a horse high risk for having one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

everytime i watch her shes standing by her door or eatting.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> What causes a red bag delivery or makes a horse high risk for having one?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Post #65 on page 7. It is a long article I linked in and quoted the part of the article about red bag delivery :wink:


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> everytime i watch her shes standing by her door or eatting.


Same lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Muumi - shavings can get caught in the foal's airways I believe, while they are still damp from being, well, wet.


 They can inhale them even after the birth. They say you should use straw for 2 weeks


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not only the problems with the foal it can increas the chance of the mare getting an infection.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Been watching this mare....she seemed to be uncomfortable but I wish she would leave that wall....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It was nice that when the friesian mare was standing around before foaling, she stood at the other end of the stall so she was easy to see. If only Spree could do the same for us


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm watching her too. 

Come on Spree! LoL

She is holding her tail out a little bit. I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or if I'm seeing quite a bit of foal movement. I wish these cameras were in color...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

seee I missed that one foaling..I was too busy watching about 4 others for the past couple of weeks....I would lay here at night with the small screens spread out on my laptop..I have NO LIFE! ****! Going crazy waiting for mine to have theres so I sit and watch everyone elses!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I thought I was seeing movement near her hind end too...so its not just you


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes down! And seems to be breathing pretty heavy. And there's DEFINITE foal movement in her hindend...

Although...She's munching hay...LoL.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

im going to check the message board to see if owner is watching


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Did you catch Grace's foaling (she was on cam 2, black Arabian bred to a friesian)? She knew all about the mind games to make people turn into zombies by being interesting off and on for a month past her due date before she foaled after her stall was cleaned one morning.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

no sunny..i missed her too...I have been watching peachy, di,gucci,and a few others from hidden lake, and a couple from little bitty britches..been checking in and out on spree and decided I am focusing on her


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

why does it look like shes not moving?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

dang computer uuugh


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

she is moving just a bit in mine..but her back end just looks so weird.....i cant believe she is still holding on to it


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

is it just me or does she seem to be eating and pushing?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I just got my comp to work again lol


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

The foal has definately moved further back COME ON SPREE!!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

*someone call her!!!!!!!*


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

OKAY SO I NEED COFFEEE lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

the owner is online watching..so hopefully she sees her


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have never really had a red bag scare so does their water actually break like a white bag delivery? if it does end up being a red bag?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

okay good sorry bit tired here lol


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG this is oober exciting!! Im watching off my cell phone and i keep updating my hubby like he actually cares or something.. he keeps laughing at me lol 

Im glad i can be apart of it without being apart of it! I hope everything goes smoothly for spree <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Shes eating uuuuugh


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

timber..although normally they don't eat in heavy labor I had a mare lay down and water break with hay still in her mouth....LOL...she loved her food


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

*did you j&ust see her look at us like haaaaa sike!!! *


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

When my mares would be due I knew when they were going because their hind legs would be wet with milk. My mares delivered outdoors in the field so I had to camp in a tent lol They all delivered in the same area year after year.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Lay back down and have the baby NOW!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

MissKriss said:


> OMG this is oober exciting!! Im watching off my cell phone and i keep updating my hubby like he actually cares or something.. he keeps laughing at me lol
> 
> Im glad i can be apart of it without being apart of it! I hope everything goes smoothly for spree <3
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha me too my mom and I are waiting! I've been watching her at school and home anywhere! But where can you find the other cameras?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah we do paddock foaling..but each of my mares had different routines...so i just had to learn them for each one and watch them..1 of mine due any day now never waxes til night of...another one waxes weeks ahead and starts staying in one part of the paddock....so here i sit tonight on the couch watching out the back window to the paddocks where i see both eating some grass...and im watching mares on marestare...LOL


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Man you would think she would be alot bigger the way shes always eating! HAVE THE FOAL ALREADY!!! 

TRR
Oh and I know IM going to miss it if she dont go soon uuuuugh


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

harley, at top of marestare website...click on public cams then very first option and gives you list from a-z....but if you go to community and click on message board you can go there to see which barns are saying they are close to foaling....CL I know she has the munchies....and hasnt really been pacing..but some mares dont..who knows...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

but whats so hard about some of the cams are they are in different time zones..so spree it is only 9 something there.....so she could kick it off after midnight her time..2 mine..LOL


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> but whats so hard about some of the cams are they are in different time zones..so spree it is only 9 something there.....so she could kick it off after midnight her time..2 mine..LOL


Exactly why Im probably going to miss it :-(
TRR


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

hey if yall want to watch this one too...she has been showing all signs for tonight...

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=hiddenlake


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ladytaurean515 said:


> hey if yall want to watch this one too...she has been showing all signs for tonight...
> 
> http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=hiddenlake


That girl bites her knees and digs to China :lol:


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

spree seems to still have normal BMs...so don't think it is really soon..but who knows!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah...owner is watching her right now..said she is dripping milk and is showing all signs from last year too....so could be soon...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, shes very agitated. I feel bad for her...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

CL...she is agitated but not as bad as that one from last night..she was making me dizzy and i thought she was going to break her neck!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive never seen a mare before the foals feet are coming out. So all this is new to me. Lol. Shes so sweaty now. If she would just lay down and have it, itd be over quickly and she could rest. Dont mares know that? ;-)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

ladytaurean515 said:


> hey if yall want to watch this one too...she has been showing all signs for tonight...
> 
> http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=hiddenlake


there are feet now


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

well shes having it now...not spree but the one at hidden lake


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, its not Spree's, but the other mare had her foal.


----------



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

yayyyyy foallllll!!!!!!!!  so cute


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

they say its a colt!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now if only Spree would show us some signs!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

ladytaurean515 said:


> they say its a colt!


Yup 1 finger is colt,at least I hope I got it right,at least nobody corrected me,lol:lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Come on Spree!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmf I go to bed with her eating I wake up to her eating. LOL SPREE dont mke me get the plunger!!! lol Geesh I'm just as bad when my mares were preggy. I bite my nails I drink coffee like its going out of style lol


TRR


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Dang, I missed it!!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like its going to be another night with no foal...


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I just know I'm going to miss it.....


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

pounding...thats what im worried about too..ive been watching this mare for weeks and I hate when i end up missing them


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably can catch another foaling tonight Susie at hiddenlake
Hidden Lake Stable Cam 1


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Susie Foaling now!!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know why I cant get any other cams to come up uuuugh 
I can watch SPREE fine but cant any others.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay Susie!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

anyone know why I cant view cams except SPREE? I downloaded the new ADOBEFLASH doohickie thing.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Watching Susie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone know what the signal this barn uses is? She made a peace sign, is it a colt or a filly!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just wondering that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Anyone know what the signal this barn uses is? She made a peace sign, is it a colt or a filly!!


 It is a Filly 1 finger boy,2 fingers girl

Alot of the cam owners use that sign,took me a while to figure out too!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Probably can catch another foaling tonight Susie at hiddenlake
> Hidden Lake Stable Cam 1


that mare just had a filly or at least I think that's what 2 fingers mean.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

cmarie said:


> that mare just had a filly or at least I think that's what 2 fingers mean.


Yup a filly ,Susie did a good job! I think she had lots of starers from here:lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Now if Beauty would foal she is at 364 days --midnight it will be a full year!!:shock: This is to be her last foal.She is bred for a sport pony foal
I can't imagine waiting that long,Not really doing much now but hope she pops soon for her owners sake!!

Dreamscape Acres Cam 1

LOL, can you tell i've become a marestare addict


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Now if Beauty would foal she is at 364 days --midnight it will be a full year!!:shock: This is to be her last foal.She is bred for a sport pony foal
> I can't imagine waiting that long,Not really doing much now but hope she pops soon for her owners sake!!
> 
> Dreamscape Acres Cam 1
> ...


Have you seen the pop they have written on her sides????


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Susie's filly has shown me some of the funniest foal follies I've seen in a while! So precious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

SPREE seems to be getting yanzy right now


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

well was uuuugh


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmmm .....maybe? PWEASE!!!!!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Butt itchs at 9:54AM  Wow.

This is awesome! Great idea too


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Where in the heck is she putting all that hay lol shes always eating lol


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

More itchy butt haha. She's darling


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

EPIC butt scratches! Been going on for about 5 min now, lol.

Man, its morning here, and I can't keep watching... have to go see my own real life horsies... but I am so addicted!! And would hate to miss it!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

REALLY epic butt scratches! She hasn't stopped for the last half hr!!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Really!? Haha!

She was scratching when I started watching, and still scratching when I stopped...
I wonder what she would think if she knew we were watching her itch her bum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I just took a peek.

She was laying down....resting up....maybe for the big event....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

With all her butt scratching, it is amazing to me that she still has a tail


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its quite frazzled looking, lol.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

They say her milk is ready and shes waxed...could tonight be the night?!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I sure hope so! I'll check in every now and then when I'm not super busy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The mare (Susie?) at Dreamscape Acres looks like she might be going? I don't know...she looks REALLY agitated and is standing funny.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ive got her up too


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Fair Wind Farm Minis and Shetlands Cam 1

The mare here in the front cannot stop swishing her tail and a few minutes ago was pacing in a small circle...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this one may be going very soon.
Faith Farm Foaling Cam 1


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

the one at dreamscape needs to have hers..she is SO big!! and has to be hurting!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I bet the Dreamscape mare will foal tonight. She's getting REALLY agitated right now and holding her tail to the side. She's had labored breathing for the last hour or so, as well. She's butt itching A LOT, too.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i\the mare at faith farm..i know shes a saddlebred...is that why she can roll her tail around like that? ive never seen a qh do that


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She definitely looks saddlebred. She looks slightly neurotic like most of the saddlebreds I've met, too. lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i feel kind of sad for her..sitting there rocking like that!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Come on Spree


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I have figured out why she pushes her butt so hard into posts, it is keeping the baby from existing


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

lol..yeah could be


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i thought she was fixing to knock the door off its track!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Faith Farm Foaling Cam 1

Pretty sure Blondie is about to go!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah ive been watching her too!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The lights just turned on, so I am assuming there is someone there


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

How does her tail do that?!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want a tail like that!

At least she is giving us a good view


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What on earth are they doing? So much interference :-(


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> What on earth are they doing? So much interference :-(


I was just going to ask that...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL! The cat has come in for a sticky beak


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

since she is against a wall they are preventing her from kicking the woman who is helping....although i wouldnt be trying to help just yet and it would be safer to just have had her move again..but oh well


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Too much interference for my liking. In there wiping, cleaning the straw etc while she is clearly laboring...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i agree..but ive learned people have their way....sigh


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Baby hasnt stood yet, ad there are 7 people in the stall...


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

For some time it looked like a business meeting there - more and more people flowing in the already overly crouded stall, shaking hands - probably talking and taking pictures. 
If I were the foal, I'd be terrified. _But that's me.._
I'm not an expert, but I wouldn't interfere that much as they did.

Though, cute lil'filly. At least they both are cared for


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Dreamscape Acres Cam 1

This mare is about ready.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

what are those blue thingies on her body?


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Sooo. After watching Spree every morning before I go to sleep and every evening when I wake up and sometimes if I get up in between to pee, not to mention having her "on cam" all night at work so I can peek in on her from time to time, I have the following observations to make:

1) That mare has a SERIOUS relationship with her hay...like, really LOVES it in a deep way. I don't think she has gone more than 5 minutes without munching...AND during those occasional breaks, she is playing with her salt block! She CLEARLY has an oral fixation! Ha.

...as well...

2) She is *never, ever* going to foal! :wink: This is my guess. Her plan is to hang onto that baby for the rest of eternity...actually, she probably isn't even pregnant! She probably has simply got a MASSIVE and ODDLY shaped HAY BELLY, given her obsession with her chow! 

Poor Spree! C'mon big girl! Let us have a peek at that foal of yours! We PROMISE, the labor/delivery will ONLY keep you from eating for like, 45 minutes, max! Ha!

If I miss it, after ALL of this "staring", I am going to be uber disappointed :-(~~!


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

These mares had better foal before I have to leave for the day!! All the eating and standing around is getting to me. The one I watched in the Netherlands yesterday was amazing. I kept an eye on them until I went to bed around midnight. The foal was SO cute trying to figure out how to lay down and rest - at one point, the tucked his front legs under himself and was like "good...good...good..." then tumbles over frontwards into the wall and is like "bad! bad! bad!" It was hilarious. I got my boyfriend to watch it too (he's away, training in Dallas) and he was hooked, which is funny because he refused to watch it at first thinking it was stupid. :lol:

When was the red bag Friesian mare due to foal? She's huge from all that eating!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

she was due on the 15th....but they have her on med. to help her get to that date and now she holding and going past it.....but i think its close shes been showing small signs each night..


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Dreamscape Acres Cam 1
> 
> This mare is about ready.


She sure fooled me......LOL.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ripper Ive been watching her too! That poor girl too.....a year already and going it seems!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Literally laughing out loud...so great...


Meatos said:


> The foal was SO cute trying to figure out how to lay down and rest - at one point, the tucked his front legs under himself and was like "good...good...good..." then tumbles over frontwards into the wall and is like "bad! bad! bad!" It was hilarious.
> 
> * Love that! Sooo funny! Good, good, good; oops, bad, bad bad! LoL!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

she's getting ready to have it!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah it sounds like she is close..hopefully tonight!!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so happy she waited until I got home from drill!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The gray mare from Premier Friesians? She doesn't look ready to me.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shes slowly starting to pace and even having small BMs...lets make this a little game....what time do you think and sex? 

I say around 10:15 PM their cam time and colt!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm just happy I finally got to see her head. lol.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

If she starts going in to labor, somebody comment!!!!

I've been watching her and noticed the little BMs and the pacing, but now I'm watching a movie I've wanted to see forever so I don't want to be running to the computer room back and forth! Haha.

So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

sunny...ill post if i notice it getting up to it...she doesnt seem to be AS interested in her hay as shes been either...hmmmmm


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She's digging around too.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ohhh I saw her pawing at her belly!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

anyone see how she almost sat down when near the wall that must of been one heck of a contraction


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She has her tail to the side, is pacing and digging. Looks like today is the day!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nevermind, she looks ready. Pacing, biting her sides....


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Im thinking shes getting ready right now I sure hope so right?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

shoot she may not make it to 10:15


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so excited. She needs to hurry up! lol.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I say around 8:30 their time and a colt


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is still trying to eat! What a greedy girl lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, at one point she hunched her back and dropped her croup. I tried calling both numbers; the first was turned off and no one answered when I called the second.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I say colt, 9:02 their time. We are watching the Grey mare, right xD That's what the link lead me to.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Eeeek! I've been running back and forth anyway. 

I'm hoping for a safe delivery! Hope she doesn't red bag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yes the gray mare...weve been stalking her in her stall for weeks!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i believe the owners are watching...the are online on marestare!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh wow! I just found this thread  Would have loved to have found it sooner!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Owners just went in and checked her vulva. Glad to see they're leaving her be.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I just want to say I love this barn and the owners they are so ontop of everything I never stayed with any thread like this or cams at that but this farm rocks in my book! God bless them with a beautiful healthy foal and mare!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

i just remembered isnt tonight and eclipse?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

If so, that would be an awesome name for a foal


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

she's laying down!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She's down!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oooh, she's down!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaaah shes getting close. its gonna happen
greedy guts just keeps on eating haha.
gld the owners are keeping an eye on her though.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

OMG shes down I sure hope shes going!!! COME ON SPREE!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's funny that she is still munching away at that hay. hahaha.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I think it's time!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Come onnnnnn, Spree!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

she keeps going on her side like she wants to push then the lady rushes in and bugs her so she rolls back up...grrrr lady


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I know! I wish they would leave her be.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> she keeps going on her side like she wants to push then the lady rushes in and bugs her so she rolls back up...grrrr lady


because of her risk of red bag they have to stay on top of things with her...it is a difference between life and death with a red bag


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhh. I didn't know about the red bag part.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Mind me asking what 'red bag' is?

... And does it bother anyone else to know what color her water bucket is...?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i can understadn that but it looks like the lady comes running in and spooking her. she shud just sit down in the corner and watch....idk maybe its just me....


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have it on split screen so I don't miss a second...good thing for PVR because I am so missing Game of Thrones to watch this instead!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I seriously love how she's laying there, munching away at her hay. lol


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

She's on her siddeee!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

she has placentitis and has been on meds to keep her from having the foal early....red bag can be seen with placentitis where the plcenta detaches too early and instead of seeing the white foal bag first you can see part of the placenta sac through


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

"Just onnnnnne more bite, and then I'll have the foal...."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I see something!!! Come on, Spree!!!


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Did anyone catch the hand signal the owner threw up? Was it just a thumbs up for no red bag or one or two fingers? 

I seeee a baby!!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yay!! a white bag and feet


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yay feet! now quit being a piggy momma and give us the baby!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Feeeet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

No don't turn that way!!! 

BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

BABY!!!!! little black baby


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

baby's here!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aaand we have a baby!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Filly! :d


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

A filly!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a filly!!!


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

AWWWW a filly!!!!! What a precious girl. Can't wait to see her up and walking!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now see that is clear lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

shes already a fiesty little thing haha.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwww..little girl and looks black like daddy...could maybe gray out


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

No confusing finger signals! Woo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Woo! First time I actually get to watch MareStare and I catch it!

She's a cutie!


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Mama bear has lost her appetite...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i bet shell grey out....mamas all ready looking around like food or baby food or baby...haha what a cutie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Now if we can just get that mare over at Dreamscape to foal out! 

Dreamscape Acres Cam 1


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

They are good at being there but to me completely rubbing the foal down is taking away from the mare bonding time she is to lick the foal dry thats how she bonds JMO

TRR


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the filly's getting fed up with it too. i can understand wanting to imprint and get some humans in there but the dam hasnt even gotten to really touch her yet.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I kinda wish they would go over to the mare and give her some love! The rubbing down the foal is getting to me too...they should let the mare do it, plus they have been rubbing constantly for awhile now. Poor thing is going to be raw by morning!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oooh she wants to stand up! gosh chick give her some space!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Now Im taking back what I said about a good barn come on leave the foal the hell alone already my god!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The baby is trying to stand up but she can't because the woman is hovering over her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

its a freaking baby factory man. dont care bout the mom. hover over the "product"
maybe mom will get up and theyll back off.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

FINALLY! come on baby! get on up!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

And now they're startling the filly with the flash on their cameras. GEEZ, PEOPLE!! I've never been around foals before, but even I know to leave them the hell alone!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

let me just kick all around her that will make her feel comfortable....right.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG! Seriously?! Now she's standing over the filly as she tries to get up. Like THAT'S going to help!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What on earth is she doing??? The baby is trying to stand, but she is literally standing in front of her blocking it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh let me rub her some more...thats cool glad i have to go back to work and not watch this....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You know, I was hoping the mare would kick one of them and teach them a lesson when they were behind her as she was pushing baby out.

And now, I'm hoping that they haven't ruined the bond between mom and baby because quite frankly, the mom doesn't seem interested in baby. At all.

I'm tempted to email them. Grrr...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If I was Spree, I would have kicked some serious human trash by now!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I dunno much about the birthing process of horses, but shouldn't they be leaving the mom and foal alone for a bit? It just seems that they are causing more chaos for the foal, and Spree keeps giving them dirty looks.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this one is finally going to go.
Dreamscape Acres Cam 1


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

cmarie said:


> I think this one is finally going to go.
> Dreamscape Acres Cam 1


I'm watching her right now, too, cmarie. She looks like it, doesn't she? About darned time! lol


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Has the baby even nursed yet..?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

paintsrule said:


> Has the baby even nursed yet..?


Nope. Baby hasn't been left alone by the stupid humans for more than thirty seconds. :evil:


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Foal hasnt even stood up yet hasnt had the chance should of been up and nursing by now... But wait lets get pictures oh and lets get a third person in here I am so upset and totally disappointed in these two people right now. I just dont get some people I really dont.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Im worried majorly. Baby should be up and nursing then.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

paintsrule said:


> Im worried majorly. Baby should be up and nursing then.


The foal's been trying, but the stupid people keep getting in the way.

Why did they just halter Spree?!

And at least Spree is starting to look a little ****y now!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

WTF are they doing?!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Spree did very well, even though the humans were a little more than overly enthusiastic about a healthy delivery. They at least get credit for not "helping" with the delivery. My kids were all very happy to watch her deliver her beautiful filly as well before I sent them to bed


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Spree is looking seriously annoyed...what's the point of haltering her now? I really want to see that baby up and nursing...it has been almost an hour!!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

what... are thjey doing with the blanket???? can we get like a phone number or something?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

this doesnt seem right to me


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Aaaand I go to do dishes and miss it.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

omf wtf are they doing.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I stopped watching because I was almost spitting nails I was so mad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

The baby tried to get up and they liked stopped it. WTH are these idiots thinking?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i cant stop watching because im sooo utterly and totally confused with whats going on here!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stupid people **** me off!

It's like they WANT the baby to stay down! 

Wait...did anyone else see them TOSS the baby forward?!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

That foal should of been up and nursing a LONG TIME AGO!!! stupid dumb retards. uuuuugh. They deserve emails on their stupidity they really should.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Stupid people **** me off!
> 
> It's like they WANT the baby to stay down!
> 
> Wait...did anyone else see them TOSS the baby forward?!


Yeupp sure did see that


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

[email protected] Just found that on thier website... have at er


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> Yeupp sure did see that


Okay, glad I'm not the only one! Thought I was going crazy for a second there!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> [email protected] Just found that on thier website... have at er


ROFL oh their inbox will be full for sure


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, glad I'm not the only one! Thought I was going crazy for a second there!


Nope not crazy lol this is saddening me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a head's up, in case anyone isn't watching her, the Dreamscape mare is laying down! Not sure if that means anything (have been watching the Spree fiasco too closely), but momma looks uncomfortable enough to kick that foal out now!

And OMG! They're now keeping Spree away from the filly!! :evil: So they can take more damned pictures! Now they have, like, FIVE people in there!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

sure lets throw some more hay in to keep mommy occupied while we RUIN THE FRRREEEEAAAAKKKIIINNNN BABY, this cant be right. i wish i could hear what they're saying!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They are actively keeping the mare away. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something else going on, like medical issues.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

bahahaha did anyone see how mommy started walking towards the people and they all backed out of the way hands up like woah woah... i wiah the mare would do something


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was beginning to wonder that, Chiilaa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh I'm definately sending a email People like that shouldnt be breeding. There are 4 people there I would think one would say this isnt right!! I wouldnt doubt it if the mare rejects the foal. When she goes to the foal they shoosh her away WTF. The poor thing will be dead if they keep this doodoo up. They are more concerned about pictures then the foals well being.
TRR


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Baby is FINALLY up!!!

I don't think there's anything wrong with the baby. Now they're posing for pics with the baby standing. Really?!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't understand; they've been rubbing it with towels incessantly. Don't foals dry off on their own eventually? They've got a pretty patient mare :/ 

I missed the birth, but this was a very cute thing to see before I went to bed :3


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think there was anything medical going on. They just seem to not know wtf they are doing.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> I don't think there was anything medical going on. They just seem to not know wtf they are doing.....


I agree. Now they're posing for pics with the baby standing. Who does that?! And they're trying to help her balance. Let her figure it out on her own!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I agree. Now they're posing for pics with the baby standing. Who does that?! And they're trying to help her balance. Let her figure it out on her own!


I know! now there's 2 of them manhandling her around


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a fiasco!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to slap the girl with the hoodie around.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> I want to slap the girl with the hoodie around.


The dark-haired one? You and me, both!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

These people remind me of the kind of people who dress thier little dogs up in sweaters, carry them in purses, walk them in strollers etc. etc.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The dark-haired one? You and me, both!


Yes ! LOL :lol:


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

:-( I feel so bad for the foal. My heart goes out to SPREE and her filly.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Wah! Just step out of the stall already! This is getting hard to watch.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll be honest. I keep hoping Spree turns around and **** one of them with her back feet. Horrible of me, but that poor foal must be distraught.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

This just seems like a major sh1t-show to me, and I know exactly two things about horses (1. don't get kicked, 2. triple check your tack).

Off to watch Dreamscape!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I just started watching again. Has Spree seemed interested in the filly at all? Or just her hay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I just started watching again. Has Spree seemed interested in the filly at all? Or just her hay?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's shown some interest, but as soon as she does, the people get in the way again. It's really getting irritating.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Good lord. She'll find the teats for herself!

Susie's filly, a few nights ago, first started trying to suckle her girth, then her barrel, and then found them. That's how it works. Goodness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

been almost an hour and half and still hasnt nursed I would be calling vet right about now. Dumb jack asses they are .


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

She has been checking her out a fair bit, but the people are manhandling the crap out of that poor filly, trying to force her to nurse. Both mom and baby are looking very stressed, and the baby is actively trying to get away from that girl in the hoodie. They deserve kicks!!!

I went from excited to confused to angry, and now I'm just upset. This is getting really really difficult to watch.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

She has showed a little interest but she just get's pushed away. I wish they wouldn't force the foal around like that. The poor little thing! I cannot believe they're doing this. Has it really been 1 1/2 hours?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like she's finally nursing.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Are you supposed to have to "force" a newborn foal to nurse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't watch this anymore. I'm going to bed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of. Idiots.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I didnt think so. This is so hard to watch but so hard to stop. I hope the foal makes it okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I seriously doubt it should take much effort if any to get a foal to nurse. They are making this wayyyy harder than it has to be, from the second that filly hit the ground.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THE **** WHIP!!!!!!!!???? OMG OMG I cant watch this crap no more.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Wth! A whip?! 

This is awful!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Mare finally got hacked off and tryed to put a stop to it but it had no effect on the people. I agree with those saying its hard to watch but i cant stop watching and rooting for the poor filly and mare..


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

lol did you guys see that? Mommy had enough!! and I had myself a good laugh!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Now they're holding the baby back from going to the udders to nurse..


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

its a miricle... theres no one in the stall


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

What kind of start is this baby getting if it learns that it has to struggle with all of its might against people to get them to go away? Something very bad is going to happen if things keep escalating.

ETA: Oh, thank goodness they left the stall!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am very disappointed watching them. They did so much better with the previous two foals. No crowds, no photo shoots and letting the baby try to stand on their own before stepping in. More interference was required with Grace, she was a maiden and ended up being sedated to keep her still long enough for her colt to nurse. She wanted the foal in front of her at all times and would whip her butt around every time he made his way to her rear to nurse. It took Grace 12 hours to stand still without being held (or drugged) for her colt to nurse.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope to call a vet.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Now THESE people know what they're about!

Stonebridge Farm Cam 1

What was with the whip? I missed it!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> lol did you guys see that? Mommy had enough!! and I had myself a good laugh!


I had to go eat dinner what did she do?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

They were just... chasing the mare with a whip; waving it around. I must have missed why they felt that was necessary. Maybe the mare finally lost patience with them?

Ugh. I'm glad that's all over. I'm going to bed.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

WalnutPixie said:


> They were just... chasing the mare with a whip; waving it around. I must have missed why they felt that was necessary. Maybe the mare finally lost patience with them?
> 
> Ugh. I'm glad that's all over. I'm going to bed.


omg.....this is too much


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

YAAAA she stood up on her own FINALLY!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Momma is trying to show her Like shes supposed to do. Now if the idiots just left her alone to begin with things would of been fine.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Spree keeps trying to position herself for the filly to nurse, but the baby seems confused. Wonder what could have caused that?!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Spree keeps trying to position herself for the filly to nurse, but the baby seems confused. Wonder what could have caused that?!


Exactly! :-x

Aw, who am I kidding? I have to stay up to see what happens


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

What a lil pistol running around in there awww


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

What breed is spree?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

look what you have done idiots


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Let go of its head! Geeze, the little guy almost had it


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Countrylady1071 said:


> What breed is spree?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Friesian I'm guessing due to the name "premier friesians"


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Oh I didn't realize they could be any color but black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> Friesian I'm guessing due to the name "premier friesians"


Spree is a dappled gray with no feathering. Not friesian (friesians only come in black, and sometimes chestnut). She almost looks andalusian.

Spree isn't listed on their website, so she might be an outside mare that was brought in for breeding to their stallion. Which wouldn't entirely make sense if they wanted to maintain their stallion's status, but these people seem crazy enough to not care about that.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

This foal is showing no interest in nursing. Didnt help by them interfering with the bonding time of mare and foal. They also should check for teat deformity, birth defects etc etc. Definately call the vet out. Its gone on for too long of time. JMO

TRR


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Countrylady1071 said:


> Oh I didn't realize they could be any color but black.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who knows maybe shes a cross


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She is a friesian/arabian


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe SPREE is a Frisian sport horse shes a cross.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

ladytaurean515 said:


> She is a friesian/arabian


Thanks for the info. Figured she was a cross of some sort


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Spree is 3/4 friesian 1/4 Arabian 

Her filly is 7/8 friesian 1/8 Arabian


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks! Wish filly would start nursing..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wish they would stop manhandling her and call the vet. They have no clue what they are doing. Don't they see they already screwed things up? They are only going to make it worse


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Spree is a dappled gray with no feathering. Not friesian (friesians only come in black, and sometimes chestnut). She almost looks andalusian.
> 
> Spree isn't listed on their website, so she might be an outside mare that was brought in for breeding to their stallion. Which wouldn't entirely make sense if they wanted to maintain their stallion's status, but these people seem crazy enough to not care about that.


This is Spree's owner (was one of the crowd getting pictures with the filly) 

Home

And the sire was a diiferent stallion than the one Premier Friesians has


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Wish they would stop manhandling her and call the vet. They have no clue what they are doing. Don't they see they already screwed things up? They are only going to make it worse


I agree. Has the baby nursed yet? I would be really worried. Maybe they've called but the vet hasn't arrived yet. Although, if the way they've handled the situation thus far is any indication...


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't seen her nurse yet.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

so mammas finally chasing the filly around. that idiot girl is still standing in the stall. im about to blow my top i left for 2 hours and reading the posts to catch up i almost called the people! ugh this is ridiculous now there are 2 people again in the stall 3 hours after the birth. wth at least mammas keeping her away from the idiots and pinning her ears at hoodie....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

anybody know wats going on with the stonebridge colt?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> so mammas finally chasing the filly around. that idiot girl is still standing in the stall. im about to blow my top i left for 2 hours and reading the posts to catch up i almost called the people! ugh this is ridiculous now there are 2 people again in the stall 3 hours after the birth. wth at least mammas keeping her away from the idiots and pinning her ears at hoodie....


From what I saw on the Premier Friesians' website, the dark-haired girl in the hoodie looks a lot like their "trainer." *rolls eyes*


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> From what I saw on the Premier Friesians' website, the dark-haired girl in the hoodie looks a lot like their "trainer." *rolls eyes*


LOL :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> LOL :lol:


You tell me. Don't they look A LOT alike? Trainer


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

whats wrong with the stonebridge colt??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You tell me. Don't they look A LOT alike? Trainer


Yes, but she has curly hair and this girl doesn't. Let's pray that the trainer doesn't ever straighten her hair lol


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for them to Tweet, "It's a filly! For some reason she hasn't nursed yet"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure what's up with the Stonebridge filly. Almost looked like the guy was calling someone...maybe the vet?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> Yes, but she has curly hair and this girl doesn't. Let's pray that the trainer doesn't ever straighten her hair lol


Her hair is pulled back in a pony tail and it looks curly to me. 

OH! OH!! Spree's filly is nursing on her own!! Or she was for half a second. lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

dear god....

so the stonebridge colt is laying down..havnt seen him get up and the people seem kind of anxious....anybody know whats going on?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Her hair is pulled back in a pony tail and it looks curly to me.
> 
> OH! OH!! Spree's filly is nursing on her own!! Or she was for half a second. lol


Yeah your right. Oh god :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> dear god....
> 
> so the stonebridge colt is laying down..havnt seen him get up and the people seem kind of anxious....anybody know whats going on?


Looks like they're trying to help her up right now, actually. She can't seem to get her legs under her for some reason.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

from what i see with the stonebridge filly something with the back legs


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry stonebridge *filly*

im getting kind of worries...looks like the filly cant stand up and the guy is trying to carry her to the mare but the mare is getting so anxious that she wont stand still....


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

She did? Yes! Finally 

What's this about the Stonebridge filly? I just found the cam and they do seem pretty anxious. I hope she's alright.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That Stonebridge mare is really anxious. Something is definitely up with that filly.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> dear god....
> 
> so the stonebridge colt is laying down..havnt seen him get up and the people seem kind of anxious....anybody know whats going on?


They haven't said anything on the message board:-( But I agree he is trying to get the foal to get up & nurse but it seems to not even want to try & stand:-( I think I'd be worried too!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Aw, this is so sad; the poor mare is frantic :C


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaand, they've got the dressage whip with Spree again! :evil:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

they need to get the mare tied up so they can hold the filly up to get the colustrum! at least theyre actually worried for the mare and filly....unlike spree and her baby....


i just sent a reeeaaaallllyyy angry email to the owners of spree....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

they have to get the whip with spree apparently because the stupid hoodie chick hasnt left the stall and spree is freaking out!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe the stonebridge filly has contracted tendons? That could explain why she can't stand.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Aaaaaaaaand, they've got the dressage whip with Spree again! :evil:


I can't believe it! They really do!


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

lets all email sprees owners.. this is past sad now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

MissKriss said:


> lets all email sprees owners.. this is past sad now...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm agreeing. this is making me sick. I'm emailing


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I doubt it'll do any good. From what someone else said, the owner is there.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

At least it will makes us feel better! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Spree's filly is nursing! Yes, finally! I just cannot believe how patient that mare is.

I'd email too, but I couldn't count on myself to keep it civil.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

This is tiring watching this mess when I can't say or do anything to these people. Goodnight lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought tonight was going to be awesome with spree finally having her foal and now im depressed at what ive watched and even more sad at what I see at stonebridge and pray for the healthy and safety of the mares and foals!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Spree is keeping baby herded over on the far side of the stall away from people. Every time that baby moves a little towards the people, she circles around and puts herself between them. Good momma.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice! She just pinned her ears at the chick as she herded the filly away! Go, Spree!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

It's really a bummer that Spree's owners seem to be idiots, but I think the Stonebridge situation is FAR more concerning....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

calicokatt said:


> It's really a bummer that Spree's owners seem to be idiots, but I think the Stonebridge situation is FAR more concerning....


I completely agree. Poor little filly. And poor momma is soooooo agitated!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Go Spree! I'm glad she stood up for herself.

The Stonebridge people are trying everything to get that filly on her feet. The poor thing just flops over. It's so hard to watch! 
I must say that they are doing a good job of keeping the mare calm while they deal with the issue, unlike some mare stare cams I've seen tonight :?

I can't keep my eyes open anymore; I hope everything is okay with their filly when I check back in the morning.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

calicokatt said:


> It's really a bummer that Spree's owners seem to be idiots, but I think the Stonebridge situation is FAR more concerning....


im really concerned too...poor thing..and the owner is trying his best...wonder if vets been called....


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yay! baby is up and they are trying to get her to nurse...maybe her little legs will get stronger


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the lady that is in with the stonebridge filly has tears, i just started watching. Im going to start with tears soon if that baby doesnt get up.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

shes up! i think... moma is standing in front of the camera! i think the filly is nursing


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The mare lost her foal last year at 8 days old.....
It is hard to watch:-(,very worrisome situation. Hope they have a vet coming:?,she is just getting weaker ...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

oh that poor man and woman!! its heartbreaking!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well the filly seems more active...looks like theyre getting a blanket on her and she seems alert and curious....hopefully they can get some more colustrum in her to get her som antibodies and some strength...hope theyre both okay when i check on them in the morning.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh no! i just lost the feed...im gonna be really sad if its not back up tomorrow to check


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*head desk* They live relatively close to me. Maybe I should go smack them for all of us? I think that's a crime though. WAIT! Where's my invisibility cloak?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

if your talking bout the fresian cross then yes please smack them around for me!!! i just lost thr stonebridge feed too!!! im not going to sleep for sure!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes the dapple bay mare and the little black filly? I've been watching off an on. came on right after she was born, took a nap, ran some errands, and caught up on this. Now I'm disappointed in the people.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

right? hoodie chick is STILL in there and STILL bothering the baby!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She's been sitting in the corner. Baby was looking for food so she guided her but hasn't left her alone since! Pushing her around and what not.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The gray mare at Premier's filly is so rambunctious! Running around and bouncing off the walls.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The bay filly at Stonebridge isn't up yet....Mama's eating, but baby's still sleeping.

Just got updated on the thread....Seriously? A _dressage whip_? Jesus.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The baby at stonebridge was up about an hour ago when I looked in. Up and playing too, which is a good sign.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

what happened with the stonebridge baby? was it a hard birth?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww, the Stonebridge filly is up and walking around! :3 Woops, nope, I take it back. She's fast asleep now. I hope she's alright; her mama is really beautiful.

Spree's filly is trying to nurse again and cantering around. That is absolutely adorable. Spree looks thoroughly exhausted.

What a crazy night that was. I wonder how premier friesians is going to respond to all of the angry letters :lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

They did respond on the message forum. Said they consider taking the cameras down. Said Spree is very very aggressive with anyone around her foals at first, including a cat.. Said they carry the whip for their protection. Filly nursed very shortly, then they tried and finally succeeded over and over again to get her to nurse..
Stonebridge filly has extremely long legs and needed help to stand. Two vets came out. She was tube fed, and now is doing fine.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

hmm the stonebridge filly still has to be helped up to stand and nurse. Wonder if something else is wrong besides her long legs... That mare is so patient.....


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry I missed all the Stonebridge action!! Can anyone link me to the cam if the feed is back up? Hope the filly is doing well this morning.

Any update on the Dreamscape mare? No foal when I went to bed but she's out of her stall this morning so I'm assuming nothing happened.

I'm watching Premiere Friesians too and love that rambunctious little girl! I'm so happy that all those people finally got tired enough to go to bed and leave mama and baby alone. It's like they became obsessed with being in the stall. Way too much estrogen in one room!! It's also kind of annoying that they are considering taking the cameras down - they effed up really badly and instead of taking the feedback and taking a step back from the mare and filly, they're just going to keep up their antics knowing that nobody is watching. If the mare is aggressive after foaling then to me, the answer isn't getting a dressage whip, it's leaving them alone! That's what the mare wants, after all!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The stonebridge baby needs help getting up, but then she can stand, although wobbly, and nurse...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Well the stonebridge feed is back up, and she's up and nursing!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yea, he keeps getting her up and making her walk around. Hopefully she will strengthen up and be able to get up on her own soon. Healthy appetite.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> Aww, the Stonebridge filly is up and walking around! :3 Woops, nope, I take it back. She's fast asleep now. I hope she's alright; her mama is really beautiful.
> 
> Spree's filly is trying to nurse again and cantering around. That is absolutely adorable. Spree looks thoroughly exhausted.
> 
> What a crazy night that was. I wonder how premier friesians is going to respond to all of the angry letters :lol:


 I got a reply in my emails. Stupid idiots claim shes aggresive. Only aggresion I saw was a mare trying to get to her filly and getting annoyed at the people in the stall. Thats one farm I will never recommend for breeding. If that mare was aggresive she wouldnt let them get behind her and no whip is going to keep her from charging them when they were messing arround with the foal every second. Spree was more interested in her hay then the filly. They were more concerned with taking pictures and just being jack asses. I am hoping alot of people got to see just how stupid they are and NOT do business with morons like that.

TRR


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> They did respond on the message forum. Said they consider taking the cameras down. Said Spree is very very aggressive with anyone around her foals at first, including a cat.. Said they carry the whip for their protection. Filly nursed very shortly, then they tried and finally succeeded over and over again to get her to nurse..
> Stonebridge filly has extremely long legs and needed help to stand. Two vets came out. She was tube fed, and now is doing fine.


I got the same information you did.....Boy last night was a night!! I was biting nails watching spree and her baby drama and stonebridge and their poor filly...that owner was doing all he could to help her


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I watched the Friesian folks last night and became so furious with their foolishness I had to stop watching. They seem to be under the impression that is a foal does not stand and nurse within an hour of birth that it will surely die. Fools. They manhandled and harassed that foal unmercifully for the longest time. THEY agitated the mare. All she wanted was peace and quiet to let the foal do things on its own.

I hate watching such amateurs. That poor foal.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> They did respond on the message forum. Said they consider taking the cameras down. Said Spree is very very aggressive with anyone around her foals at first, including a cat.. Said they carry the whip for their protection. Filly nursed very shortly, then they tried and finally succeeded over and over again to get her to nurse..
> Stonebridge filly has extremely long legs and needed help to stand. Two vets came out. She was tube fed, and now is doing fine.


 
Aww, the poor Stonebridge filly! I'm so relieved to hear that she is well now, I was distraught watching her struggle last night.

As for the excuse that the Premier Friesian people have been distributing, I'm sorry that they can't have just a little humility and reconsider what they did. People who choose to remain ignorant terrify me.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The Stonebridge stall is empty. have they taken mare to vet? What has happened this morning? it seems a bit early for them to take her out, unless it's bad news.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Aw, I'm sorry I missed all the Stonebridge action!! Can anyone link me to the cam if the feed is back up? Hope the filly is doing well this morning.


Here you go: Stonebridge Farm Cam 1

The stall is empty. I hope they just let mom and baby out for a while and nothing bad has happened.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

When I looked at stoneridge earlier this morning, they were there. Mom standing around and the filly sprawled out on the ground.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

They're back in and the filly is up and nursing.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like he just gave the mare from Stonebridge something by mouth.. Bannamine maybe? They seem a bit concerned about her now, the filly seems very active and alert now.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw him give her something orally, as well. Not sure what it was.

But how cute was she going to lay down? She hunched up, pawed her back legs, and just toppled over.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wondering if she is colicing a bit or something. Haven't seen much poop in that stall this morning...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

The mare? She doesn't seem uncomfortable. It could've been a probiotic or a wormer, who knows? I hope she's not colicking, though. That's just one more issue those poor people have to deal with.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Or electrolytes, maybe? I saw the Premier friesian people give their mare something orally too. I think the Stonebridge people are just really on top of the poop. I've seen them with the pitchfork almost every time I check in


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I love Spree's baby, trying to figure out how to lay down, and then getting quite cross with herself for not being able to get it right: pinning her ears and swishing her tail.... So adorable.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

So who else is close that we can be watching?

I think the mare from Silver something is close. Can't remember the barn's name exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Stonebridge filly is doing a thousand times better. I still think she has slightly contracted tendons in the fore, seeing as how she can't fully extend her legs. She should straighten out in a couple days, though.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yep, she is bouncing around the stall.... so glad to see that, can say I was a bit more than worried last night...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Got a reply back from Premeir....very first sentence they called me a fool and asked if i was on drugs or just really f**kin stupid!...really wow glad i dont do business with them. she ten proceeded to tell me that i know nothing and i should read a book and never be around horses because im to dumb.....thats cool. really wish i could have recored the video so i could have put it up for all the world to see how dumb THEY are so hopefully people could get warned not to do business with them...


anyways glad the stonebridge filly is up im watching now and all i can see is mammas big belly haha.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

But the stonebridge filly is a riot...she was running circles round her mom earlier and now her tail is going 100mph while she nurses....what a cutie!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Got a reply back from Premeir....very first sentence they called me a fool and asked if i was on drugs or just really f**kin stupid!...really wow glad i dont do business with them. she ten proceeded to tell me that i know nothing and i should read a book and never be around horses because im to dumb.....thats cool. really wish i could have recored the video so i could have put it up for all the world to see how dumb THEY are so hopefully people could get warned not to do business with them...
> 
> LOL so everyone that emailed them last night must me dumb. Don't worry your not the only idiot :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wonder if they're going to let the Premier filly outside soon...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The owner's been standing in the stall for a while, and she tries to approach the mare and gets pinned ears and retreats again. Honestly, how can you blame the poor girl? She's been up all night after a delivery trying to have some down time with her foal.

ETA: I guess she left.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

I saw Spree's filly born, which was thrilling. And then I went to bed so missed the drama.

What a fiasco. 

And I hope they let the little spitfire outside soon so she can play properly! Look at her bouncing off the walls. What a doll.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

They probably got sick of all the emails telling them everything wrong that they were doing. LoL.

Regardless, those peoples that "helped" foal Spree's filly, were very young. They couldn't have been more then 22-24. I wanted to reach through my screen and slap them.

When they say that Spree is aggressive, she didn't show any signs of being aggressive until a HOUR after she foaled and was getting fed up with them not leaving the foal alone.

I'm absolutely appalled by their behavior, on video and reading through the responses that people have received from them. I'll never do business with them, nor will I ever watch another MareStare feed from them again. It's sickening to me.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Just checked on the mare/filly. Why is mare tied to the wall? Are we suposed to be watching her and making sure her/baby are ok? I did not see anyone outside stall but thats CRAZY. Mare is in a stall where she gonna go? I am sure she would still be in the stall when they came back to check on the filly. What happens when mare and filly gets all wrapped up in lead rope? hit the alarm button. again CRAZY.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure that the Dreamscape Acres mare is in labor, not completely 100%, but pretty positive! Watching now!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She has settled down and isn't down anymore acting as uncomfortable, so might have been a false alarm. Gah, these mares! I'm watching three, lol.


----------

